# What is the most overrated ski resort?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

In your opinion what is the most over-hyped, overrated ski resort? 

Also if you want to get dirty and start a riot, what is the most overrated state/province? 

Let's try to keep it to North America, but feel free to go abroad.


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

Breck

10char


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Over hyped? Probably Park City as a whole (if you arn't a park rider), specifically Deer Valley (went there once as a skier fuck that place). 

Over-rated state/province? Dunno.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with park city, but if you're a park rider (which I'm not) - it can be sick as hell, especially early season -

example: 
 
https://vimeo.com/7665748


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

PC is an absolute shithole if you don't ride park.


----------



## kbettch (Jan 4, 2013)

it's not like PC is claiming to be anything its not guys. It says park right in the name. Kinda defeats the purpose of the thread if there has to be an exception to why its overrated.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

kbettch said:


> it's not like PC is claiming to be anything its not guys. It says park right in the name. Kinda defeats the purpose of the thread if there has to be an exception to why its overrated.


You are fucking with me right? The city was founded in 1870. And no, it doesn't defeat the purpose of the thread. People say Park City is the fucking coolest, it's fun nightlife and great parks but the skiing? Average.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Big Bear is overrated too. It blows.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

calling out baker

its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> calling out baker
> 
> its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.



I was going to place BAKER on the list, but I just couldn't do it. If it weren't for BAKER, snowboarding would not be what it is today, but I do have to agree on only a couple issues, first the drive and second how fast the powder gets tracked up. 

Another place I want to call out is Stevens Pass, it's not the snow or terrain, it's the damn crowds, the cost and the worst operated ski resort I have ever been to. Late openings everyday, parking lot attendants are clueless and you are guaranteed that every year the price of everything is going up $2


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> calling out baker
> 
> its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.


No way, I disagree. Baker is legit.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

This conversation hinges on whether we are talking about hype created by resort marketing or by customers, here on sbf and elsewhere.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Mont. Tremblant

Lift capacity far exceeds the terrain available. Busy on a snowless Tuesday, stupid on a weekend. We try to ride until our cost drops below $5/run and rarely can do it on a weekend.

Still, it's by far the best around under a 2hour drive from me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> This conversation hinges on whether we are talking about hype created by resort marketing or by customers, here on sbf and elsewhere.


Yeah, I think we're pretty honest about resorts here on SBF. As far as magazine hype, they seem to hype EVERYTHING!



Bones said:


> Still, it's by far the best around under a 2hour drive from me.


Jay is farther than 2 hrs? Even from Ottawa I'd go to Jay before Tremblant or anything else in PQ for that matter.

I would say *Sunshine* is over-hyped, but I'm sure 10 people will come on and tell me I just don't know where the good parts are! Here's my problem with it.

- Closest BIG mountain to Calgary means you gotta get there early or you're parking on the road, and it's a LONG road.

- Before you can even get onto the hill, you've got to take a 20 minute gondola ride to get to the bottom. People say they like Sunshine because it's closer than Lake Louise, but by the time you park, walk, and get to the bottom of the hill it's probably about the same.

- Lots and lots of flats, boring flats. It's built in a valley, really cool views but by design it's more flat than I like to ride. Could be a fun mountain for some, not for me.

Also, I wasn't that impressed with *Kicking Horse*. It's got some really good parts to it, but people were talking it up like it was the best hill in the world! Not even close to others I've rode. Again, lots of flats for the amount of good steep vert you get. Long traverses to get to untracked powder.

At Fernie I can hop off the lift and be into the good stuff right away, from almost any lift. Although some people will say Fernie is over-hyped. And then I'll tell them they don't know where the good parts are... :laugh:


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Big Bear is overrated too. It blows.


..huh? Do you ride park?


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue Mountain, ON. You should hear the radio commericals... what a joke.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

poutanen said:


> Jay is farther than 2 hrs? Even from Ottawa I'd go to Jay before Tremblant or anything else in PQ for that matter.


Jay's about 4 hrs from Ottawa, Tremblant's now just 1.5hrs (new highway)

But, this is about hype. Tremblant is good, just not the Shangrila that it is somehow made out to be. I shudder when I meet families from England at Tremblant (you skipped the Alps and dropped big airfare $$ for this?)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AIRider said:


> No way, I disagree. Baker is legit.


Baker gets hella hyped but alot of shots and footy are actually in bc; and while flatland tourist may get their ass kicked...it usually because they don't know where to go, its too deep, too steep and firm and/or they can't see. And when its bluebird...it brings out all the gapers. When its going off its great but you got to be there and literally 90 minutes after the chairs spin it can be done for the tourist. The past couple weeks its been bluebird without any fresh...thus for the most part just blasting groomers and dodging gapers.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> calling out baker
> 
> its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.


Really interesting, kind of glad to hear it.

For me, Baker always seemed like the king of resorts, everything I could ever want - me and my friends would always talk about moving up there just for it.

Baker definitely has been hyped up in my mind from about everything and everyone I come across.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Heavenly.

[/end thread]


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Heavenly.
> 
> [/end thread]


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Heavenly.
> 
> [/end thread]


Everyone I've talked to - and everything I've read says Heavenly sucks. 

_Especially_ in the Tahoe area, I don't know anyone that would recommend Heavenly out of the others.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I was going to place BAKER on the list, but I just couldn't do it. If it weren't for BAKER, snowboarding would not be what it is today, but I do have to agree on only a couple issues, first the drive and second how fast the powder gets tracked up.
> 
> Another place I want to call out is Stevens Pass, it's not the snow or terrain, it's the damn crowds, the cost and the worst operated ski resort I have ever been to. Late openings everyday, parking lot attendants are clueless and you are guaranteed that every year the price of everything is going up $2


Sorry but on a powder day, out of the major PNW resorts, where CAN you go on a weekend that doesn't:
1. Have epic lines
2. Doesn't get tracked out immediately 
3. Fill up on parking
4. Hasn't increased prices significantly every year

Other than possibly baker, none are any better.
Crystal, Alpental, Summit, Meadows....same shit different place. Not saying Stevens is better than all the rest but seems weird to call them out. Other than the epic 3 ft+ day where they didn't get the lifts going because of the massive amounts of burial, they regularly start running lifts by 8:30. :dunno:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I have mostly ridden in the Tahoe area, and in my opinion the most overrated resort there is either Northstar or Sugar Bowl. I'm biased about Sugar Bowl though - got hurt there a couple of times when I was still learning.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I never rode at Heavenly because everyone I know (including a lot of skiers) hates it. 



WasatchMan said:


> Everyone I've talked to - and everything I've read says Heavenly sucks.
> 
> _Especially_ in the Tahoe area, I don't know anyone that would recommend Heavenly out of the others.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Keystone.

They have a great park but the rest of the mountain...meh underwhelming.


----------



## HeroForADay (Feb 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I would say *Sunshine* is over-hyped, but I'm sure 10 people will come on and tell me I just don't know where the good parts are! Here's my problem with it.
> 
> - Closest BIG mountain to Calgary means you gotta get there early or you're parking on the road, and it's a LONG road.
> 
> ...


Agreed, agreed, agreed. 

Sunshine is probably the most over hyped resort around here. If you're a skier it's doable with all of the flats, but damn... if you get onto a green run, even as a mistake as you traverse across the runs, you're screwed as a boarder. So. much. flat. Not even small sections of flat space, but hundreds of meters of terrain with no slope. 

And yes, it gets STUPID busy there on weekends, or any holiday/long weekend. I tried super hard to stay away over the Xmas/New years break for the little kids, but I got suckered into going, and was it ever a disaster. Lift lines were crazy, parking was a nightmare, and the snow was so tracked out it brought a tear to my eye. Going out of bounds is an option if you're comfortable with that... but the resort itself was crazy with how many people take the shorter drive. 

Then again, I like to be anti-social and have a bunch of space to myself so I can ride uninterrupted and without having to dodge children doing slow winding turns across the whole run.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> calling out baker
> 
> its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.


Hook, line, sinker...

That isn't even fair fishing Wrath...

Nice work. :laugh:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Meh, i like sunshine. If your not a slow ass you don't get stuck there. I never do... Castle is the place to be on pow days, sunshine for the rest. I got only week days... 

Fernie is sick as well and revelstoke.

LL isnt that good, kicking horse isnt that good, nakiska and norqway arent that good and cop just blows.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> You are fucking with me right? The city was founded in 1870.


Yeah exactly, "Park" has not one thing to do with a snowboard park. And if it was a joke, haha.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to go with whistler, not so much for the terrain etc, but just the amount of gapers. Ruins the whole experience


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> calling out baker
> 
> its small, slow lifts, over rated snow, no night life, no service from the lifties, tons of local dirtbags...that track out goods within minutes, usually very poor visibility and bad flat light, has 4 cross traffic areas, narrow cat tracks, long drive, *lots of places and ways to die...avy, treewells, headers, cliffs*...often 1 or 2 inbound fatalities per year.


That's exactly what I love about Baker on those rare occasions that I make it up there. You just need to hook up with some locals to get the knowledge on the goods. I blew off the Slalom one year and just rode deeeep pow with the boys up there and it totally changed how I view that mountain.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

P3 Mammoth said:


> That's exactly what I love about Baker on those rare occasions that I make it up there. You just need to hook up with some locals to get the knowledge on the goods. I blew off the Slalom one year and just rode deeeep pow with the boys up there and it totally changed how I view that mountain.


shush yo filthy mouth


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like I got reeled in pretty bad :eusa_clap:


----------

